# Seiko 6138-0030 - Dial Query



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I'm looking at buying a 6138-0030, but I'm not sure what dial it should have.

I've found quite a few different variations. Some read 'Seiko 5 Sports Speedtimer' and others read 'Seiko Chronograph Automatic'.

Is it just that these are different variations for different markets (i.e. middle east, europe, etc, etc,) or are some aftermarket copies?

Can anybody give me some info (particularly interested in the blue dial)?

Thanks,

Tom.


----------



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm particularly interested in the authenticity of this one:

Seiko 6138-0030

I think the dial is ok if this link is anything to go by:

http://thewatchspotblog.com/?p=956

But I'm not sure about the thickness of the text (could just be pixilation?) or the brightness of the orange in the sub-dials?

The bezel also looks very bright, possibly an aftermarket one?

Any observations and comments would be greatly welcomed.

Thanks,

Tom.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

So hard to say from the pictures..... Aftermarket dials and inserts are definitely out there but if this watch has them its very hard to tell...

The case graining on side looks like its factory applied so it could well be a nice clean original example.....

I guess you could always send it back under 'item not as described' if you win it and it turns out to be aftermarket.....


----------



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

jasonm said:


> So hard to say from the pictures..... Aftermarket dials and inserts are definitely out there but if this watch has them its very hard to tell...
> 
> The case graining on side looks like its factory applied so it could well be a nice clean original example.....
> 
> I guess you could always send it back under 'item not as described' if you win it and it turns out to be aftermarket.....


Managed to get this photo from the seller, it looks as though it's a new dial (or perhaps re-lumed) as the lume on the markers doesn't seem to match the hands.










What do you reckon?


----------



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

A much clearer image just sent to me from a top bloke. He seems to be pretty convinced that it's mostly original, perhaps its worth a punt.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im tending to agree, the toning on the subdials looks convincing, the tiny print of the seiko text at the bottom of the dial looks good...


----------



## dann (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi..

searching on internet i found that seiko 6138 signed SpeedTimer was seiko JDM (japanesse Domestic Market)

that mean only sold inside japan only at that time. watches signed Chronograph Automatis was sold for countries outside japan. even there was seiko 6138 with arabic word for date sign..

But now there are several aftermarket parts for almost every 6138 type. the parts come from asia (thailand) (u can find on e bay)..especially the watch dials. a lot of "new" dial sign speedtimer .so if you find a very clear dial for 70s watch..it may be had the dial changed with aftermarket dial..for me it is fake part..


----------



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

dann said:


> Hi..
> 
> searching on internet i found that seiko 6138 signed SpeedTimer was seiko JDM (japanesse Domestic Market)
> 
> ...


Hi,

Perhaps this is a co-incidence but after a little search I found another 6138-0030 which has similar hand/dial conditions as the one I'm looking at bidding on. It may also be a re-dial, but seems unlikely? Perhaps the lume on the dial ages better than the lume on the hands. Also there does appear to be some discolouration of the sub-dials (on the Italian one), which may indicate that it's not a recent re-dial?

http://thewatchspotblog.com/?p=956

Cheers,

Tom.


----------



## dann (Jan 6, 2011)

What do you think about this one..i think for almost 40 years of ages..original ones is just like this one


----------



## cityhunter10 (Aug 30, 2010)

thx. for your information, i also sometimes feel confuse about the dial problem..I also want to own it..


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

There's this one up on the Bay at the moment  6138-0030


----------

